# January 19, 2013 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show



## acls (Dec 28, 2012)

*January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*


 January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show, Saturday 9am-4pm, Dealer setup Friday 3-9pm and Saturday 7-9am. At the Trade Mart Building, Mississippi Fairgrounds, Jackson, MS. Info: JOHN SHARP, P.O. Box 601, Carthage, MS 39051. Cell: 601-507-0105. Email: johnsharp49@aol.com


----------



## acls (Dec 28, 2012)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

This is a good show.  Admission is free on Saturday.  If you are a dealer you get some good BBQ the night of set up.  Most of all there are a lot of nice people who set up and come through the doors to buy.  I will be setting up there this year.  Anyone else planning on attending?



 Articles on past shows:

 http://www.msnewsnow.com/Global/story.asp?S=11835619

 http://finbotclub.blogspot.com/2012/02/jackson-mi-bottle-show-report-jan-18.html


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 29, 2012)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

I will be setting up at this show this year for the first time.  I have heard it is the best bottle show in the South.  This is the first time I have been able to make it.  I'll be bringing lots of sodas and all kinds of bottles.  Looking forward to the show.


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 29, 2012)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

I hope I can make that one!  It is about a 2- 2 1/2 hour drive, I think.


----------



## carobran (Dec 30, 2012)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

I'll be set up. Won't have anything all that interesting ,just a bunch of common stuff for the most part. I'm hoping to be able to take my time and look around more throughly this year. Last year I spent about 4 hours there and don't remember half of it.

 This is one of the largest show in the country,*251* tables last year,it was sold out as of early December this year.


----------



## BMac (Jan 13, 2013)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

I will be there. 260 tables sold this year, many many people on a waiting list. I will have  bottles, but mostly tabletop antiques, gas and oil stuff and some porcelain signs. I will be set up at the back on the wall. Do not miss this show!


----------



## BMac (Jan 13, 2013)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

Forgot to ad that there will be a professional porcelain and pottery restorer set up, they say she does excellent work in repairing jugs.
 Just noted, security will be provided Friday night to Saturday morning while we are away.


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

I will be there looking for some POISON bottles. I hope to find something I don't have in my collection yet.

 See y'all Saturday,

 Mike

 []


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 16, 2013)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

I am hoping there will be some vet meds.  If not it will be fun just looking.


----------



## jays emporium (Jan 16, 2013)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

Melinda, please stop by my table and introduce yourself.  I might have some bottles to show you.  Anyone else from ABN please stop by also.  I'll probably be at the table Sat but may be shopping Fri night if my wife will agree to watch the table.
 Jay


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 17, 2013)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

Jay, I will do that!


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 19, 2013)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

Two hour drive up, two hours at the show and then two hours back but it was worth it.  Nice folks and lots of tables with interesting things.  Got to meet Jay and his wife.  I even picked up a vet bottle from him.  Also got a hunter/fisherman calabash form Mr. Heckler...the aqua one, not the $3000 green one[]
 I will post pictures later.

 I have mentioned a few times one here that I have not been able to find an active club down here even though there used to be one in Baton Rouge and New Orleans.
 There were several New Orleans collectors with tables there.  One man, who used to be a member of the New Orleans club, told me everyone just stopped coming. "We are all rather private about our sources of bottles and dig sites.  You don't really want people to know where  you are digging so you just don't want to get together".
 That was a shock to hear.  There would not be a Baltimore club if they had that attitude....or any club.   
 I could care less where you are digging...just share your finds and stories.  Sheesh!


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 19, 2013)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

There was a couple from Vicksburg with a table full of colored flasks and cathedral pickles.  Absolutely gorgeous!  I only needed a few thousand to buy them all.


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 21, 2013)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*



> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Two hour drive up, two hours at the show and then two hours back but it was worth it.  Nice folks and lots of tables with interesting things.  Got to meet Jay and his wife.  I even picked up a vet bottle from him.  Also got a hunter/fisherman calabash form Mr. Heckler...the aqua one, not the $3000 green one[]
> I will post pictures later.
> ...


 
 Common sentiment in the south. It's the same with arrowhead hunters. Everyone figures they would rather be *GREEDY* and find all the good stuff rather than have some good FELLOWSHIP with friends. I quit hunting arrowheads when my group of 50 to 60 year old friends starting acting like CHILDREN. 

 Go figure
 []


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 21, 2013)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*



> Common sentiment in the south. It's the same with arrowhead hunters. Everyone figures they would rather be GREEDY and find all the good stuff rather than have some good FELLOWSHIP with friends. I quit hunting arrowheads when my group of 50 to 60 year old friends starting acting like CHILDREN.
> 
> Go figure


 It is rather sad.  So much history and fellowship they could be sharing.  
 I learned so much at the Baltimore Club thanks to John, Chris and the other diggers that brought in their finds....and all the diggers that share on this site.  
 That guy at the show reminded me of type of bottle Golum, sitting in a dark room of his house, fondling his bottles and whispering, 'My Precious'.


----------



## beith_2005 (Jan 22, 2013)

*RE: January 19, 2013 â€“ 28th Annual Mississippi Antique Bottle Show*

I got to meet forum member Jay and he was a super nice guy not to mention he had a super hard Mississippi hutch I needed. He also had some Dr. Pepper bottles my girlfriend needed. Thanks again!


----------

